# CU Kinlochewe (Highlands)



## brucews (Aug 26, 2021)

Numerous signs put up by local community indicating no overnight parking or camping due to risk of flooding flooding, but no problems over use during the day.  Toilets available.


----------



## alcam (Aug 27, 2021)

Do they not get flooding during the day ?


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Aug 27, 2021)

Could it be they are worried that you may get swept away while asleep?


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 27, 2021)

alcam said:


> Do they not get flooding during the day ?


Only if you open the gray water waste valve.


----------



## james1508 (Aug 31, 2021)

I hope the campsite opposite at £30 a night doesn't flood too


----------

